# Commandos auf modernem rechner



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2012)

huhu, hab mir heute das ur-commandos fürn 10er gegönnt. mein altes liegt bestimmt irgendwo tiefst vergraben in muttis keller  naja, jedenfalls is das "hinter feindlichen linien" und addon "im auftrag der eher". release datum 98 bzw 99... jut, da das aber sone classics edition is, ging ich davon aus, das das auch läuft - pustekuchen -.-

das ding startet, das video läuft wunderbar, ich bin im hauptmenü und sehe einen wild blinkenden spiel starten button. die maus lässt sich normal bewegen - und so nach 5-10sec hängt sichs auf :/ taskmanager, beenden, plopp.

so nu hab ich scho ne google orgie hinter mir, aber was aktuelleres wie 2009 fand ich ned. und da war das eindeutige problem eher, das es zu schnell is (also das sich die gegner und die eigenen männchen rasend schnell bewegen usw). von abstürzen oder so keine spur. hier un da streikte ma nen video oder gar schon die install, dx5 probleme - aber nix von wegen aufhängen :/

joa, nu hab ich kompatibilitätsmodi probiert (aber da schmierts sofort ab) und die anderen häckchen bringen ma rein garnix. dosbox will ned, da es halt ne win32 anwendung is, dann hab ich per k10stat die cpu auf 400mhz runtergetaktet + dem ding per taskmanager nur einen kern zugewiesen - huy! es blinkt immernoch wie verrückt, aber es läuft jetzt 30 secs!  also an der geschwindigkeit hat sich nix geändert, nur bis zum sterben dauerts bissl länger. konnt dadurch wenigstens mal auf 1024er auflösung stellen xD

naja, lange rede kurzer sinn: hat irgendwer lösungsvorschläge? hab schon von nem win xp patch gehört, der das speed problem lösen soll. aber prob1: im handbuch steht explizit, das die version hier voll gepatcht is und man keine "externen" patches aufspielen soll und b) haben sehr sehr viele davon berichtet, das er bei ihnen rein garnichts bewirkt hat.

bricht mich grad an


----------

